# April 2018 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (May 12, 2018)

A hard choice this month, but Congratulations to @EricD for "Osprey and Chick"


----------



## Jeff15 (May 12, 2018)

Very well deserved.....


----------



## Fujidave (May 13, 2018)

Congrats, a great shot.


----------



## otherprof (May 13, 2018)

snowbear said:


> A hard choice this month, but Congratulations to @EricD for "Osprey and Chick"


Congratulations. Beautiful shot!


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 13, 2018)

Congrats, great shot.
In some parts of the country, that's how we _really_ know it's spring.


----------



## tirediron (May 13, 2018)

Great image, congratulations!


----------



## BrentC (May 15, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 16, 2018)

That chick has an intense look. Very nice photo.


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2018)

Yes, let me also wish you congratulations, EricD!


----------

